# Starting out



## Dan-c (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey guys thanks for letting me join your forums.

Ok to the point the wife and myself have been saving cash like mad for the last year and are now set to actually start the visa process in to moving to NZ yippeeeee!!

When I last looked my qualifications as a Uk Plumber where enough, this seems to have now changed.

At the moment im a domestic level 2 NVQ plumber (in NZ level 3) I need to be have a level 3 C&G NVQ (NZ level 4) to even start the proces.

Now what I'm after finding out is will a C&G Tech 305 Level 3Certificate with no NVQ as im already in the trade do or does it have to be the full NVQ as I'm already in the trade and have at least 6yrs in it. I have spoken to PGDB and NZQA to no avail, PDGB put me on to NZQA and they wouldn't really do anything until I have paid 800+ NZD first.

Any and all help is very very gratefully received.

Dan


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Dan-c said:


> Hey guys thanks for letting me join your forums.
> 
> Ok to the point the wife and myself have been saving cash like mad for the last year and are now set to actually start the visa process in to moving to NZ yippeeeee!!
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome,

To start what process exactly ?

You will probably never know if a C&G Tech 305 Level 3 Certificate with no NVQ will be enough (I assume to meet NZ Level 4) unless you have the qualification and then apply for it to be assessed to see what equivalent level it will be given in NZ OR speak to someone who has also been down that path before. 
It seems you've asked the question but haven't got a straight answer which is a shame.
The qualification is definitely not mentioned on Immigration's qualifications exempt from assessment list for UK trade qualifications, so with that I'd say No it wouldn't be enough. I'd say it's probably not even recognised ?

This is the link to the revised list that comes in from end of this month. Just scroll down to the pages for the UK. The last UK page is for Trade qualifications.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/r...27-A18B210BBB40/0/amendmentcircular201504.pdf

In terms of a Resident Visa application via the Skilled Migrant Category you will not meet the required points to be eligible to apply without a job offer.
Your only chance is possibly trying to get a job offer whilst overseas. Difficult but not impossible. Some employers may not be interested in hiring you due to your qualifications but others may be more than happy to offer you a job and then you work to get the right qualifications and registration whilst here and working.
Due to the high workload for tradesmen in Christchurch, professional registration and qualifications are being purposely overlooked just to get the people here and working where the employees can then work towards the right qualifications and registration whilst here and in their spare time.

If you can go for a working holiday visa that would be a great opportunity to come over here in person and try to land a job. You could accept a non-permanent job and work here to see if you like it and get some experience. If your employer is happy with you and you are happy here, they can offer you a permanent job which you can use to get a Temporary Work Visa which will allow you to work here for up to 5 years depending on the Temporary work visa type. You can then use this time to gain qualifications, registration and experience to go for the Resident Visa at a later stage when you have enough points. 
If you meet the criteria for a Working Holiday Visa then maybe your wife will also ?

If you get to the point where you can get a Temporary Work Visa, you're wife can apply for one on the basis of being your partner so she should be able to get one to match the same period as yours.
When applying for Resident Visa your wife can also go on the application as your partner and secondary applicant.

Good idea to collate and keep any and every proof possible of your relationship history - joint bank accounts, joint bills, letters for each of you and both of you to the same address. Utilities, mortgage, finance etc etc.
Photo's of you on holidays, travel tickets together etc etc.
At some point you need to justify that you have a loving and stable relationship - a marriage certificate and even kids doesn't prove this. You must have ongoing evidence that you have been living together for at least 12 months.


----------



## Dan-c (Mar 18, 2015)

Well the starting out was in reflect to me starting the process.

But it seems I've just been shot down in flames before I even got a shoe on haha. Before reading this PGDB actually responded to an e-mail and informed me I would indeed need an NVQ level 3.

Thank you for your very very helpful and informative reply it's to the point and sorted a lot of questions out for that I had been wondering about. But its better to find out early I suppose than later on.

best of luck to everyone in future moves. 

Dan.


----------

